# Где учиться на вертеброневролога?



## Хохлов Влад (8 Дек 2010)

Я студент 6 курса. После прохождения интернатуры по неврологии, хочу заняться вертебрологией. Многообразие авторских методик, отсутствие единых стандартов приводит к вопросу - где и у кого учиться? Опытные люди, подскажите молодому специалисту, чтобы он не сбился с пути! 
Также и про литературу (Пока читаю следующее - Практическая неврология Веселовского, Ортопедическая неврология Попелянского, Иваничев, очень интересна Дефанотерапия Бобыря, Практическая неврология Хосе Биллера) Подскажите хорошую литературу. Заранее благодарен всем коллегам.


----------



## AIR (8 Дек 2010)

Насчёт вертебрологии не скажу - сам легко найдёшь.. А вот ежели будешь в Москве - заходи, я покажу тебе ещё одну авторскую методику.:nyam:  Диагностика и работа именно с мышечно-связочным аппаратом..Аналогов нет,не сумлевайся - так работаю судя по всему я один...:prankster2: Литературу по данному методическому подходу порекомендовать не могу - сам не написал, а в других источниках можно найти лишь отдельные похожести. К тому же, мануальная терапия - это тот метод, при котором мало читать что либо, главное это показать как  именно надо работать.. umnik Удачи!aiwan


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2010)

Как медицинская специальность, то такой не существует, поэтому и обучение и сертификат не получить. Поэтому: Неврология. Мануальная терапия. Физиотерапия. ЛФК, Рефлексотераия. Восстановительная медицина.


----------



## Хохлов Влад (8 Дек 2010)

я ПОНИМАЮ, что это понятие собирательное. Хорошо, тогда где лучше проходить цикл по мануальной терапии (пока хорошее слышал - Новокузнецкий ГИДУВ, Казань). Что думаете про методику доктора Бобыря?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2010)

Новокузнецкий ГИДУВ, Казань. Хорошо.


----------



## Хохлов Влад (8 Дек 2010)

Сейчас все большее значение приобретает доказательная медицина. В поледнее время появилось большое количество мета-анализов многочисленных плацебо-контролируемых исследований , посвященных массажу, мануальной терапии, рефлексотерапии (A.Furlan, W.Assendelft, R. Yuself-Nooraie, J.Yuan, исследование GERAC). Результаты , особенно в отношении мануальной терапии, рефлексотерапии в сравнее с плацебо, мягко говоря, не очень. Хотелось бы услышать Ваше мнение насчет доказательной медицины в отношении методов лечения позвоночника. Заранее благодарен.


----------



## Хохлов Влад (8 Дек 2010)

Многообразие авторских методик поражает, но Практическая Вертеброневрология Веселовского - самое лучшее, что было сделано


----------



## Анатолий (8 Дек 2010)

Многие и работают по Веселовскому!


----------



## AIR (8 Дек 2010)

> Практическая Вертеброневрология Веселовского самое лучшее,что было сделано


Для начинающего - да.:nyam:  А вот достаточное время практикующему специалисту и свою голову подключать иногда не помешает...:prankster2:


----------

